# Cyst on my dog - Photos attached - any advice?



## ickleeddiewoowoo

Hi everyone :wave:

I have a male Cockapoo, named Eddie, who is turning 10 this year.

For the last 4 - 5 years, he has had a cyst on the back of his neck. Every time I take him to the vet to have it looked at, they take a bit of fluid out, say that it is just a cyst. They tell me that they could perform surgery on it, but it's only a cosmetic issue and that if it's not bothering him, then to just leave it alone. 

Well, the last few weeks I have noticed it oozing a little bit of blood , then it stops and right now it looks quite red. I am attaching some pictures of what it looks like. 

So I am wondering, should I make another vet appointment? Do cysts possibly turn into anything else? Has anyone else had a similar experience?

Thank you for your help.

~Courtney


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Of course, I'm not a vet and I can't say if this is the same thing my dog had. My dog had a sebaceous cyst on her side. It started out small, the vet looked at it and said it wasn't an issue. It stayed the same for a long while. Finally, one vet (a new vet in the practice) I mentioned it to aspirated it and said it wasn't an issue. It still stayed small and finally seemed to go away. Then all of a sudden it grew to about a quarter size. Shortly after I mentioned to my husband that it had grown and I was gonna make a vet appt, I noticed there was blood on her side! I looked closer and it looked like she might've scratched it open. I made the vet appt. with my new holistic vet I've been going to for about 7 months now. She said it had "burst". She aspirated some gross "stuff" out of it (all she could). She said it def. was a sebaceous cyst and that we could surgically remove it, but it might heal on its own with antibiotic cream. She also said that sometimes they will come back, even with surgery. Stella is 11 and we don't want to put her through that, unless it's a necessity. It's been about 2 weeks and it looks fine, so we will leave it alone. Your dog's cyst kinda looks like Stella's, however, it's difficult to see from a picture and I'm not a vet.....so I'd call your vet and consider taking your dog back in to be looked at, especially if it has changed its appearance.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am sorry .... no advice ... I just had to say how adorable Eddie is.  Good luck with him.


----------



## luv mi pets

Sometimes those sebaceous cyst do become infected and a course of creams and antibiotics are prescribed. While the cyst was small, I can understand why your vet had said to leave it alone. I would contact the vet and letl them know the cyst has grown in size and now is leaking blood from the area. Here is a little more info on what you are seeing. http://www.vetinfo.com/sebaceous-cysts-dogs.html Cute dog and keep us informed.


----------



## ickleeddiewoowoo

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all the advice.
I'll be taking Eddie to the vet soon and I just hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Sasha1/2

I'm sure your vet will give you good advice. My Keeshond, Sambuca, developed a cyst on his groin when he was 9. The vet drew fluid and had it biopsied. It was not cancer. Because of the dog's age and the location of his cyst, the vet recommended against surgery. It continued to grow but did not bother Sambuca for two years. In the third year it ulcerated and it was difficult for us to keep it clean and closed. In other ways Sammy was going downhill, too. He had dementia. I didn't bother having him poked and prodded in his last months, I just kept him comfortable. He passed away this fall. The cyst may have become cancerous or he may have succumbed to some other age-related disease. When he crossed The Rainbow Bridge at 12, he was a good age for his breed.


----------



## amandadun

Eek, yes, take him to the vet! And let us know how it goes!

@Sasha: I am so sorry for your poor Sammy.  

Cheers - Amanda


----------



## ickleeddiewoowoo

Took Eddie to the vet yesterday...

He had an exam, got a rabies shot and the vet aspirated some of the fluid in his cyst. 

She basically said that she didn't notice anything out of the ordinary and that she didn't see any signs of cancer.

She said that we could have surgery for him, but only if we wanted him to.

And also that the cyst could get bigger and grosser but the only negative thing about it, is that it could just be a pain cleaning it up when it oozes.

So other than that, Eddie's just fine. 

It doesn't seem to bother him at all. He's very bright and alert, and just as playful as when he was a puppy.

Posting another pic of him... I love this one!


----------



## Abbylynn

Good news .... and he is adorable!


----------



## Sasha1/2

That was my experience with Sammy, too. I'm sure Eddie has good years to come.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I'm so glad to hear this! Eddie is sooo cute! He looks like my Desi, who passed to the bridge last year. Stella's cyst is doing fine, too. It scabs over and when she gets a bath, the scab comes off so I keep it cleaned. It is flat now, too, except for the scab. Her's doesn't bother her either.


----------



## AkumaChibi

So, I actually have a seven year old puppy, he's part Shi-Tzu and part Chihuahua, he has a cyst on his left above his hind leg, and I don't know how your dog is faring since this was posted a while back, but waiting is the worst option, I did, and blood was pouring from it along with this greyish substance, the longer you wait, it creates a sack inside the dogs and that fills with blood and other guck, I think the best question to ask, is if you had a cyst, would you want to wait?

I took him to the vet, they gave him an antibiotic, a shot, some medicine that he needs to take once daily, and then said he will need surgery soon, I said when is the next available date for surgery and set it up for the upcoming Thursday. That's six days from now, since I took him to the vet today. I hope your dog is okay~


----------

